
Things That Are Not Superintelligences - simulate
http://slatestarcodex.com/2015/12/27/things-that-are-not-superintelligences/
======
dkarapetyan
Fails at the math example. Teams of mathematicians consistently come up with
novel strategies and approaches to all sorts of problems and their collective
intelligence does beat the intelligence of their smartest members. See
[http://polymathprojects.org/](http://polymathprojects.org/) for an example.

